

A universal web tag, or universal web tagging standard? - jgrahamc
https://jshub.org/blog/2009/10/17/universal_tag_or_universal_data/

======
russell
This is also an issue of vendor lock-in. If a web site wants to move from one
web analytics company to another, it has to redo the tags on every page. I
can't comment on jshub's offering, but the general idea is a good one.

